# Stuck in a wrong job!!!



## DhananjayS (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey,

I moved to to Singapore two months back with a job opportunity in well known MNC. I was offered decent package through a consultancy for this job profile. 

This was my first time abroad, so I was very excited but it didn't last long since now I feel I am stuck in a wrong job.

My wife came to Singapore last month, hoping that she will get an opportunity. We were expecting around 10k SGD per month(combined), but market here seems so much saturated that she hardly received any calls and no interviews scheduled yet.

:focus: I have been asked to work on the technology I had no experience and the reporting manager is too arrogant and not communicative at all. Even though I try my best to learn the new technology, the work environment sucks and it ends with frustration every day.

We both had great job back home and were earning well, its just the abroad opportunity dragged us here. Now everyday I keep looking for some other opportunities but no luck.

They are laying off people in my company for cost cutting, I am stuck in a wrong job, not able to contribute anything at work, so not sure if I should stay back and keep struggling till I get another job or quit everything and go back home.


Frustrated,
D.


----------



## edmundf (Jul 28, 2012)

The job market is not doing well now, be patience friend..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mate, since India is booming, why not step back ??  

honestly, I don't know your job, but from my exposure, not many natives get 10k .. so if you want to compete, either lower your expectations a bit or head back.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Agree with ecurelix, i think GNP in SG is only ard 55k (compare to 120k+bonus you may expect).

Well, not sure abt your situation, but just wonder if the agency brief you on your potential job? 

You shd be lucky working with MNC, where the management is normally reasonable and just target oriented. I myself worked for MNC just 30% of my working life, best part of my working period so far in terms of workstyle and benefit


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

Dhananjay, I believe that you landed in Singapore with some plans and expectations, so don't give up easily. Although the market in Singapore is saturated as compared with India but there are always opportunities for talented people. Singapore is a growing economy, so I think you will find a solution for yourself. And lastly, you always have the option to come back to India.


----------



## DhananjayS (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for taking out your valuable time and giving the comments.

Secondly, I was really motivated by your comments and have thought of holding on for some more time and keep trying. 

But just came to know the recent update on MOM site (a new hurdle):

_The changes, from 1 September 2012 are as follows: _

_P2 Pass holders will no longer be able to bring in their parents or parents-in-law. They may still bring in their spouses and children._

We were planning for kids next year and bring my in-laws for that but due to this new rule, either my wife will have quit her career or we will have to head back (We don't want to raise our kid with nanny or baby sitting; so these options are also ruled out.)

Is there anything we can do to overcome this new hurdle? 

We are now planning to wait one month for her job, if there is no solution, I guess we will have to head back


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DhananjayS said:


> Is there anything we can do to overcome this new hurdle?
> 
> We are now planning to wait one month for her job, if there is no solution, I guess we will have to head back


Option 1: forget Singapore 

Option 2: find an employer who can pay you a higher salary (if you can be deemed to be worth it .. )

Option 3: well, there is no option 3, as the Govt placed controls in place for those who get a quick PR and get Quick Long term for the relatives and friends and dozens .. 

What you are missing is, the point that, MOM has told you cannot bring in your parents and in laws, in Long term visa or DP.

You can always bring them here on social visa, or 90 day social visa / multiple entry

The writing that MOM and ICA are going to tighten the rules and close the gaps were there in the wall .. 

Oh, well, if you qualify why not get a PEP ?? You sound like you are worth a PEP !


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

It's sad that you did not get the job that you have agreed upon. Maybe, you can ask the help of your other co-workers regarding the work that the company is expected of you. I do hope that you can overcome the work problem that you have. Good luck.


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

Buddy don't get frustrated in couple of months time..

I don't want to advise much but after going through all your posts I 'll definitely say have some patience...Life is not easy anywhere not at least back home in Bnglr , Hyd, Pune

I hope u r wife 'll get a job soon..it's not that easy to get job in all technologies..


----------

